# Proud Owners of Halfstacks Show your support



## GuitaristZ

Do you own a halfstack?

If you do, you belong to an elite class of musicians. :bow::rockon2:


----------



## Budda

apparently i already voted?!

i own a full stack, a 212 combo, and a 110? 108? bebe that is great for clean and vintage sounds.

w00t!


----------



## violation

I own 2 4x12s (trusty Marshalls) and 1 2x12 (Avatar, won here!).


----------



## bobb

Where does a 5/8 stack fit into this poll?

Marshall 4101 1x12 combo with 4x12 cab.


----------



## jane

Does a 210 bass cab count as a halfstack? lol.


----------



## Coustfan'01

Vetta half stack here . Anything less than a half stack , and you might as well play it unplugged :rockon2:


----------



## noobcake

Coustfan'01 said:


> Vetta half stack here . Anything less than a half stack , and you might as well play it unplugged :rockon2:


haha rock n' roll baby, rock n' roll:rockon2: But seriously, nothing beats the monstrous low end that a good old half stack/stack provides, I'm a combo man myself, only cause I don't like lugging stuff around:zzz:


----------



## GuitaristZ

and its hard to beat the full, room-filling sound that one produces..


----------



## david henman

...i love half stacks! i played through an ampeg half stack for many years.

if i want one now, however, i will have to add the cost of a larger vehicle in which to lug it around.

donations?

-dh


----------



## hoser

played through 4x12s for years. my favorite was my marshall 1960ax. beautiful.
but....I got rid of them all. play through a head and 2x12 now. no need for a 4x12.


----------



## Milkman

I use twelve 4 X 12 cabs in the smaller clubs. I haul them to the gigs in a trailer pulled by a Hummer (or my wifes Escalade).


sdsre


----------



## bobb

Paul said:


> 6 outta 8 12" speakers...isn't that closer to 3/4 than 5/8?
> 
> Pedantic Paul rides again!!!!!


Sorry, it's a 1x12 combo so it's only 5 out of 8. The combo for smaller situations and the addition of the 4x12 when there is a need to peel paint.


----------



## Guest

As I've aged my rigs gotten smaller. I started out with a Fender head and a 4x12. Then went to a big Marshall JTM combo with 3x10" in it. And then to a Mesa head and a 2x12" and now I'm at a 1x12" and quite happy that I can fit it all into the trunk of a car now. I'm building a 1x12" extension cab for it though.


----------



## al3d

GuitaristZ said:


> Do you own a halfstack?
> 
> If you do, you belong to an elite class of musicians. :bow::rockon2:


LOL.....right.


----------



## Milkman

I used half stacks in the 80s.

These days if I was to go back to a conventional amp rig, I can't imagine using more than 2 X 12.

1 X 12 is more than adequate. If you get in a situation where you need more to hear yourself, there will likely be a good monitor rig to take care of it.


Just my opinion of course.:rockon2:


----------



## searchin4signal

I currently have 3 half stacks, a 2x12 combo, a 1x12 combo, and a spare 2x12 cab I use with three other different amps I got lyin' around here....and probably a couple I got down there I forgot about too ! *LOL*
I am an amp slut.... :smile:


----------



## Guest

GuitaristZ said:


> and its hard to beat the full, room-filling sound that one produces..


Mmm...My Hiwatt custom 100 with a 412 cab,
or Marshall combo which weighs the same as 
a two-four...
It all depends on the venue.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

I'm a combo guy. The thought of hauling head/cab ....besides I can't play that loud with groups that I'm in.


----------



## dwagar

uhhh, but where does mine fit?

A JTM60 2-12 combo with the 2-12 extension cab?


----------



## Milkman

The irony of setting up a half stack and then putting an attenuator or power soak between the head and cab in order to be able to push it into nice overdrive is hillarious.

But to each their own.

To me what matters the most is what the audience hears out front.


In my opinion the PA is best suited to provide this and big amms on stage are counterproductive to this aim.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

mostly have combo's. they're getting too heavy already. needless to say, they don't leave the property often. most accept extensions.

in the process of assembling a ....stationary.....4X12 cab. will have a 2X12 set (GT12T-75's) and 2 single 12's vintage 30's)in sterio so that it will be multi functional ( 2- 1X12's) will accept my small tube amps as well as any other "visiting" amp in various configurations. strictly for jam nites. that said I didn't bother to vote...LOL

ps I have a truck......

cheers
RIFF


----------



## Robboman

Milkman said:


> The irony of setting up a half stack and then putting an attenuator or power soak between the head and cab in order to be able to push it into nice overdrive is hillarious.
> 
> But to each their own.
> 
> To me what matters the most is what the audience hears out front.
> 
> 
> In my opinion the PA is best suited to provide this and big amms on stage are counterproductive to this aim.


Hafta say I totally disagree with your first sentence, though I agree with most of the rest. Are you suggesting that using a smaller cab is an alternative to using the attenuator? I mean, a 100 watt plexi would still be wickedly loud with a 1x12. It just wouldn't sound as good.

The halfstack format isn't so much about volume as it is about tone. All you have to do is A/B the same head with a 1x12 vs a 4x12 cab. All else being equal, I guarantee you will prefer the 4x12 tone - more complex, more bottom, spread. And also a BIT louder, but not that much.

Granted, you're only gonna mic one cone for the PA anyway, so the benefits of the 4x12 live are really just for the player on stage. Still, If I had roadies to haul my gear, you bet I'd use 4x12s!


----------



## Milkman

Robboman said:


> Hafta say I totally disagree with your first sentence, though I agree with most of the rest. Are you suggesting that using a smaller cab is an alternative to using the attenuator? I mean, a 100 watt plexi would still be wickedly loud with a 1x12. It just wouldn't sound as good.
> 
> The halfstack format isn't so much about volume as it is about tone. All you have to do is A/B the same head with a 1x12 vs a 4x12 cab. All else being equal, I guarantee you will prefer the 4x12 tone - more complex, more bottom, spread. And also a BIT louder, but not that much.
> 
> Granted, you're only gonna mic one cone for the PA anyway, so the benefits of the 4x12 live are really just for the player on stage. Still, If I had roadies to haul my gear, you bet I'd use 4x12s!


No I'm suggesting that a 40 watt combo is more than adequate for almost ANY room and that having a 100 watt head with an attenuator is a bit like driving around with a big V8 in first gear all the time.

And I wouldn't make guarantees like that. I like a closed back 1 X 12 a lot more than a 4 X 12.

A 4 X 12 is NOT all about tone. It's overkill in my opinion. You can get tone out of much smaller amps much more easily.

The "benefits" of a 4 x 12 cab are questionable. In fact they're often counterproductive to getting a good FOH mix because typically they're too loud out front and the soundman often has to take them completely out of the mix.

I've used them. I don't anymore. Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## Robboman

> ...I'm suggesting that a 40 watt combo is more than adequate for almost ANY room


 Agreed. That's exactly what I use out of practicality. Nothing wrong with trying to go beyond 'adequate' however, if you can deal with the downside (heavy, large, expensive) 



> ...having a 100 watt head with an attenuator is a bit like driving around with a big V8 in first gear all the time.


 Agreed! 



> And I wouldn't make guarantees like that. I like a closed back 1 X 12 a lot more than a 4 X 12.


 Each to his own. 



> A 4 X 12 is NOT all about tone. It's overkill in my opinion. You can get tone out of much smaller amps much more easily.


 I thought we were talking SPEAKERS? I agree with you about amps (see point 2). Tonally, I like larger speakers. I can more easily get better tone out of a 4 x 12. 



> The "benefits" of a 4 x 12 cab are questionable. In fact they're often counterproductive to getting a good FOH mix because typically they're too loud out front and the soundman often has to take them completely out of the mix.


 If you replaced "4 x 12 cab" in the above sentence with "100 watt amp" I'd agree. But if you were to put an 18 watt head over a 4x12 cab up on stage beside that 40 watt combo you recommend, the combo would be considerably louder.

In summary, I like 4 x 12s. As soon as I become a big rock star with roadies, I will get several of them. 

PS - I used to have a full JCM800 stack in my garage just to blow my own face off once in a while. It was fun. I had a 2 door hatchback at the time, so it pretty much stayed in the garage.


----------



## Budda

i own a full stack because i got it for free. i use the halfstack at gigs because to my ears, it does the metal sound better then my YCV80 (and that isnt to say that the YCV sounds bad by any means).

i can move it, it sounds good, i can turn it up to a reasonable level most of the time. i had the 212 first, but i wanted to upsize (if i had known i was getting a free amp, i probably would have taken the family's old van hehe).

whatever gets you the tone in your head 

also, calvin and hobbes twist? whuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Coustfan'01

Milkman said:


> the mix.
> 
> I've used them. I don't anymore. Of course this is just my opinion.


In my opinion , you're still using them . But I respect your point of view. 


(ok , well in my head it was a good one)


----------



## a Pack of Wolves

used to have a nice marshall head paired w a peavey 4 by 12
good and realiable and friggin loud

now that i'm an old fart i've switched to smaller combo amp

i'll have to admit you can't play metal (or stuff like that) 
with anything less than a 4 by 12 cab


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## dwagar

yeah, those Leslies are always in the way.

ship it to me, I'd be happy to store it for you.

:smile:


----------



## bagpipe

I have a quarterstack - is that any good? I'm now officially too old to be lugging around a 4x12 (or helping out with the other guitar players "solid lead" Fender Twin):


----------



## Perkinsfan

bagpipe said:


> I have a quarterstack - is that any good? I'm now officially too old to be lugging around a 4x12 (or helping out with the other guitar players "solid lead" Fender Twin):


I have a half stack.
Its a pain to lug around though.
After seeing bagpipes pic,
I think I should pick up one of those Avatar 2x12 cabs!:smile:
How does it sound btw?


----------



## Milkman

dwagar said:


> yeah, those Leslies are always in the way.
> 
> ship it to me, I'd be happy to store it for you.
> 
> :smile:




Note to self:

dwager wants to slip it to Paul (oh crap that says SHIP it to me).


Nevertheless.


:banana:


----------



## Roidster

nothing like the full sound of a half or full stack,which a combo just cant recreate without using effects to mud up your sound


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

halfstacks, quarterstacks...
i've got three different 4-12 cabs and 5 different 2-12 cabs.
heads?
golly, i'd have to count.
several? a dozen?

there is nothing like the sound of a halfstack. 
that being said, there are times when different configurations are a better solution. i'm gonna put a word in for halfstacks and attenuators as well. i like 'em and there's a number of pretty incredible guitarists that use 'em. 
to each their own.


----------



## v-verb

Does this count? The amps are old and the cab is new...


----------



## Budda

what size is the cab?

from where im sitting, that definitely counts .

i think the thing with the size debate is, its best to appreciate the sizes for what they offer. many different sounds and configurations can be had, its all about finding the one that suits your needs best .


----------



## Robert1950

A Baker and Gustavson Bluesmaster. It's at times like this when I don't even see the vintage Marshalls.



v-verb said:


>


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

Robert1950 said:


> A Baker and Gustavson Bluesmaster. It's at times like this when I don't even see the vintage Marshalls.


are those the guitars? c'mon, it's not fair to centre someone out because they don't have _real_ guitars like fender, gibson, rickenbacker or mosrite


----------



## rockgarden

GuitaristZ said:


> Do you own a halfstack?


Hughes & Kettner Attax 100 head into a Marshall 1960AV 4x12 cabinet. It's a great combination, in fact.

On the odd occasion that I actually play outside of my own basement, though, I take my TubeWorks ("by Genz Benz") 6130 1x12 combo amp. It has a closed-back cabinet and that makes all the difference in the world. The 4x12 definitely sounds "better", but I'm never left thinking my TubeWorks combo is insufficient.

I like both amps. The half stack doesn't need to be ear-ripping loud to sound good, and the combo can get just about as ear-ripping loud anyway. It's a 65W combo versus a 100W head; yeah there's a noticeable difference in the absolute maximum volume they can play at, but that's as far as it goes: "a noticeable difference". I never use either anywhere near the maximum volume.

If I could justify the extra use of space, I would likely get another 4x12, place it *beside* the first and get that acoustic coupling, and then perhaps take the stereo output of the GP-8 into another guitar amp's power amp to make it a stereo setup. When playing out, though, I'd likely *still* just take the TubeWorks combo. It's just that much easier to move.


----------



## Milkman

Roidster said:


> nothing like the full sound of a half or full stack,which a combo just cant recreate without using effects to mud up your sound


Effects?


What do effects have to do with it?


A closed back combo can produce tones almost identical to a 4 X 12 with a head, and even more so once the sound man does his thing.


The combo is just more practical and doesn't slaughter the FOH mix to get its sound.


----------



## rockgarden

Milkman said:


> A closed back combo can produce tones almost identical to a 4 X 12 with a head, ....


I concur (having spent a previous lifetime as "the soundman"), but (now speaking strictly as "the guitar player"), I think it's important to note that you said "almost identical". If you know your gear, you can get a sound from the combo that will be very suitable even if you're used to the 4x12, but you'll still "know" it isn't the 4x12.

... and I wholeheartedly agree that the combo is simply more practical. The difference in sound from the 4x12 does not outweigh the additional effort required to move it.


----------



## Spikezone

Used to have a 50 watt Marshall half-stack, but it was too damn loud for me in any situation I used it for. I tried baffles, an Altair Power Attenuator (an old power brake type of gizmo that I still have), and a professionally installed master volume. They all had their drawbacks, so I traded it in on a Peavey Heritage VTX, which I never really was all that happy with until I used a Yamaha DG-Stomp as a front end for it, but I just replaced THAT with a YCV50, and will soon 'half-stack' it with the Traynor extension cab made for it-does that count? Probably not...LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

Milkman said:


> The irony of setting up a half stack and then putting an attenuator or power soak between the head and cab in order to be able to push it into nice overdrive is hillarious.


I don't know if Power Brakes work any different than the Altair did, but the problem I noticed with it was that on any of the attenuation settings I used, it seemed to put a 'ceiling' on the amount of db's the amp would put out, so I could never find a way to get a volume boost for leads-it just wouldn't go any louder than the attenuation cut-off, no matter what. Does that make any sense? Actually, it's all irrelevant since my Marshall is history anyway. I wish I'd never traded my old Garnet Pro for it in the first place. LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Sneaky

Does this count?










(just stumbled accross this old pic from one of our Calgary "amp fests")

lofu


----------



## Sneaky

I'm digging my eighth stack right now. I do have a 2x12 and a 4x12 too though.


----------



## bobb

Sneaky said:


> I'm digging my eighth stack right now. I do have a 2x12 and a 4x12 too though.


At this angle, it looks like you're miking the sewing machine.


----------



## Budda

sneaky, im told its a no go - not enough cabs for all those heads


----------



## Mooh

Geez, will you guys never learn, that's not how you mic a sewing machine! Amateurs!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky

bobb said:


> At this angle, it looks like you're miking the sewing machine.


For that vintage Singer tone.

:rockon2:


----------



## rockgarden

Sneaky said:


> I'm digging my eighth stack right now. ...


Maybe it's just me, but isn't using a Trainwreck head with a Crate cabinet kind of like having a fine wine with Cheez Whiz?
;-)


----------



## aC2rs

Combos for me. Don't know when or where I would have the use for anything more.


----------



## Milkman

rockgarden said:


> Maybe it's just me, but isn't using a Trainwreck head with a Crate cabinet kind of like having a fine wine with Cheez Whiz?
> ;-)


It's just you.

The crate cab probably has the same celestion that a much more expensive cab from a boutique maker would have.

Perhaps a better analogy would be a fine wine with an equally fine cheese (with a cheese whiz label on it).


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Geez, will you guys never learn, that's not how you mic a sewing machine! Amateurs!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Depends on the sewing machine. I like a PZM on the housing and a piezo on the bobbin.

Buttonhole stitches sound best with that combination.:smile:


----------



## Warren

Marshall 1976 2203, JMP100 & 4x10 original maple plywood c/w green backs Late 60's cab (I think). I've had it since grade 11. Bought it from member samhill way back when. Still sounds awesome.

But, I mostly use a house amp or one of either a custom 1x10 combo (12w that sounds a lot like the Marshall) or custom 18w head + boogie 1x12 cab with a couple pedals because I'm too lazy to lug out the 4x10 and I never need that kind of volume. Eventually I may get a 2x12 and start using the head again.


----------



## faracaster

v-verb said:


> Does this count? The amps are old and the cab is new...


It would have counted if you hadn't messed up the pic with those two ugly pieces of wood.


----------



## Robert1950

faracaster said:


> It would have counted if you hadn't messed up the pic with those two ugly pieces of wood.



Yeah, Gustavson and Baker. Nothing but firewood. I am in desperate NEED of firewood.


----------



## rockgarden

Milkman said:


> The crate cab probably has the same celestion that a much more expensive cab from a boutique maker would have.


You may be right, but I didn't mean to imply that the cabinet necessarily needed to be from a boutique maker to have a good sound. I use a pretty ordinary Marshall 4x12 (though I had compared with other models and found a specific model whose sound I wanted; they're not all the same: different speakers, different dimensions, different materials, etc.), or a TubeWorks closed-back 1x12 combo, neither of which are "boutique", and both of which sound quite fine (for my purposes).

On the other hand, you did state "probably has the same Celestion". If Sneaky opens it up we'll know for sure. I've never tried anything with the "Crate" label on it that I liked (and I *have* spent some time trying their stuff out with an open mind and closed eyes), though[*]. There's more to the sound of the cabinet than just the make and model of speakers.

[*] Hrmmm.... even that's not true: there is the 2x12 (I think it's called) "Classic 50" combo which sounds quite good by itself. I've tried other models in that line too, which weren't *as* good, but were certainly much better than I would have expected ...


----------



## Sneaky

rockgarden said:


> On the other hand, you did state "probably has the same Celestion". If Sneaky opens it up we'll know for sure. I've never tried anything with the "Crate" label on it that I liked (and I *have* spent some time trying their stuff out with an open mind and closed eyes), though[*]. There's more to the sound of the cabinet than just the make and model of speakers.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The Crate has a G12K100 in it, which so far sounds pretty good, as does the cabinet (I just got the cab a couple weeks ago for a whopping $150 at L&M). I read here that this is the same speaker they put in the Orange cabs - don't know if that is true.
> 
> I've also heard the blue Crate cabs of a few years ago were made by the same manufacturer as the Bogner cubes... I'm not sure about this one, but it is definitely a good solid cab for the money.
> 
> -Pete.


----------



## JSX/6505

My half stack helps me _feel_ my playing.

Combos just allow me to _hear_ my playing.


----------



## Diablo

I had a Randall RG series half stack, that frankly wasnt getting used in my basement enough to justify the grief my wife was giving me over the amount of real estate it took....So I sold it this summer, and "upgraded" to a Peavey 6505+ head and Mesa 2x12 cab. I thought I was in heaven...until I jammed with a guy with inferior gear, but a 4x12 cab, and although I liked my tone better, his just sounded so much fuller than mine, due to the 4x12. If space and decibels were no object I'd get a Mesa recto 4x12 cab in a heartbeat.

But at home 99% of the time my gear doesnt get woken up with real volumes so cant justify it.....Maybe I need an attenuator


----------



## Midas

Working in production sound and lighting full time, I would say that a stack is mostly for show. Heck I know on certain peoples riders they ask for a pile of marshal 4 12 stacks just to be seen onstage not even plugged in. 

A combo and a 412 stack can equally destroy a mix. Both can be too loud for the event. Many guitarists can be full of themselves and think that they are getting great tone out of being loud.( I'm sure none of us on here are but you might know someone)

If all you do is play at home than a 412 might be a little overkill. BUT IT LOOKS AND SOUNDS KILLER. I just sold a Ashdown stack to one of my clients and I was totally jealous. 

An interesting thing I noticed last year, working with some big names, is that they are miking the stacks off stage and sending the artists in ear mixes. This is great because on these large stages they can build little soundproof areas side stage or back stage for them to be played to get the stack tone.

Honestly you can get a emulation of a 412 from a pedal. Everything now emulates stacks. BUT... it will never be a stack or look as cool as one. It will just sound like it and will probably not hurt your back as much.


----------



## sense_of_henry

ALL.

:wave:


----------



## Soldano16

With 68 50 watt plexi and 56 goldtop. :banana:


----------



## SinCron

This is probably the most bastardized half stack ever. It's a 3X12 1X15 Yamaha solid state. I also have a Yamaha G100 that powers a Behringer 4X12 cab. Lots of fun.


----------



## BornUnderBadSign

Robboman said:


> If you replaced "4 x 12 cab" in the above sentence with "100 watt amp" I'd agree. But if you were to put an 18 watt head over a 4x12 cab up on stage beside that 40 watt combo you recommend, the combo would be considerably louder.
> 
> In summary, I like 4 x 12s. As soon as I become a big rock star with roadies, I will get several of them.
> 
> PS - I used to have a full JCM800 stack in my garage just to blow my own face off once in a while. It was fun. I had a 2 door hatchback at the time, so it pretty much stayed in the garage.


There is nothing questionable about the benifits of 100 watts... it's called more headroom... so yes, there are "benifits" if you consider more headroom a plus. 

And I'm afraid the second point you made is also wrong. The difference in perceived volume or "loudness" between an 18 watt 2x12 combo and a 40 watt 2x12 combo is so marginal that your ear would not even be able to tell the difference in volume. The only difference between the two is that the 18 watt combo would start to break up earlier when being pushed.

That being said, an 18 watt head on a 4x12 is going to be louder than a 40 watt 2x12 combo... why?? ... because it's twice the amount of speakers pushing twice the amount of air. (my bad... I have to edit... the power will be split so it's not exactly pushing more air... but the point remains, a 40 watt combo is not going to be louder than an 18 watt head on a 4x12. A 100 watt amp is only twice as loud as a 10 watt amp... the biggest dfference can be found in the clean headroom).

In summation... your half stack does not produce "better" tone... it simply projects more sound than a 2x12 combo. Tone is sujective but ultimately, you will find more people saying they get a better tone out of a lower wattage combo than they do a 50-100 watt full/half stack because the more you push the power tubes, the "better" the tone will be. (Sorry to rain on the half-stack parade... they do look pretty damn cool!).


----------



## Stratocaster

I LOVE MAH HALFSTACK!


----------



## northern1




----------



## gramatica

*Bandmaster!*

My first honkin' big rig was a Fender Bandmaster. 

The head might have been 50 watts - unless anyone can set me straight! The cab was 2x12 (could have been 2x15!) but it stood at least 4 feet high! It was a monster... in size alone. But it had the fun reverb tank and a second channel for vocals.

I bought from a store in Ottawa, where the staff said that it was the owner's personal rig - that he used with his *accordion*! Kick out the jams, bro!

I went from that to a HIWATT custom 100. Then back to Twin Reverbs... then my back took control of the situation and I got a nice Roland DAC-15XD. Which has 4x4 and _looks _like a stack!


----------



## SinCron

I had a Carvin V3 since posting in this thread but it is now gone due to technical problems. Alas, there are no pics.


----------



## Tightbutloose

Older pic of some of my gear:


















(... alright, so these aren't mine, but a fella can dream, can't he?)


----------



## JimiGuy7

My rig is a little generic but classy, versatile and absolutely amazing in my eyes and ears! I run your standard Marshall JCM2000 DSL50 into a 1960A cab. Like I said, gerneric but awesome. I love it and I will never go back to 1x12, 2x12 or anything unless it is at least one 4x12 cab or 2 4x12 cabs! Stacks rule!


----------



## Bob Rock

Mine :smile:


----------



## Spikezone

Spikezone said:


> Used to have a 50 watt Marshall half-stack, but it was too damn loud for me in any situation I used it for. I tried baffles, an Altair Power Attenuator (an old power brake type of gizmo that I still have), and a professionally installed master volume. They all had their drawbacks, so I traded it in on a Peavey Heritage VTX, which I never really was all that happy with until I used a Yamaha DG-Stomp as a front end for it, but I just replaced THAT with a YCV50, and will soon 'half-stack' it with the Traynor extension cab made for it-does that count? Probably not...LOL!
> -Mikey


Yep, I'm quoting my own post, just so I can add this to the thread. Not sure if this counts as a half-stack, whole-stack, or d) none of the above (LOL!):










-Mikey


----------



## smorgdonkey

LOVE the blue...still think about getting one sometimes. I have the Wine Red although it doesn't look very red in these pics:


----------



## al3d

hey..it's a 2/3 stack if you will..


----------



## Milkman

al3d said:


> hey..it's a 2/3 stack if you will..


Not to split hairs but I think it's closer to a 1/3 stack. 2/3 would be 5.3 speakers. 1/3 would be 2.6 speakers, based on a typical 8 X 12 full stack.


----------



## Archer

bagpipe said:


> I have a quarterstack - is that any good? I'm now officially too old to be lugging around a 4x12 (or helping out with the other guitar players "solid lead" Fender Twin):



That is how I roll also. I think that THD's ported 2X12 cabs sound as good, if not better, thatn any 4X12 I have used. Mesa Rectifier 2X12 cabs are also huge sounding and are fantastic


----------



## Archer

Roidster said:


> nothing like the full sound of a half or full stack,which a combo just cant recreate without using effects to mud up your sound


Good effects dont mud up your sound.


----------



## smorgdonkey

One of the great features about the Traynor rigs that I and another poster put up is that the combo itself is open back and the extension cab is closed back...also when I run my Mesa Cab with my Traynor it is a halfback with 2x12 open and 2x12 closed back.


----------



## Metal#J#

I didn't see 3/4 stack in the poll but here it is anyway.










I still have the 6x12 but the Mesa is gone.

J


----------



## bobb

Metal#J# said:


> I didn't see 3/4 stack in the poll but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the 6x12 but the Mesa is gone.
> 
> J


If I can have a 5/8 stack, there's no reason that you can't have a 3/4 stack. :rockon2:


----------



## allthumbs56

Combo's fit in my house, they fit in my car, they fit on the stage and they fit in with my weak back :frown:


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's mine Randall had been replaced with a Marshall 412


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I don't need no stinkin half stack!!!










Just the same a half stack is still a lot of fun.


----------



## Metal#J#

KHINGPYNN said:


> I don't need no stinkin half stack!!!


Me either!!!:rockon:


----------



## Milkman

The more gigs I do as a sound man the more I realize that as a rule, the bands who sound best in clubs are the ones who leave the half stacks at home and bring the 1 X 12 or 2 X 12 combos instead.

A small amp can sound HUGE when mic'd and they simply don't interfere with the FOH mix the way half stacks do. At very least, half stacks should be side washed.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

a piece of plexiglass...


----------



## Milkman

KHINGPYNN said:


> a piece of plexiglass...


Wakarimasen

Are you suggesting that putting a sheet of plexi in front of a half stack is a reasonable solution to the tendency of half stack users to play too loud?

I guess it could work but isn't that a bit like dragging a heavy weight behind your car because the engine is too big? Wouldn't a smaller engine make more sense?

I do advocate plexi for some drummers, but electronic kits keep getting better and cheaper so it's only a matter of time before that;s not a necessary problem.


I guess my point, and one I've preached on many a time, is that the best way to get a good sound with a band, presuming you have a PA with everything mic'd AND a guy behind the board who can mix, is to let the PA do the heavy lifting and keep the stage volume down.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Milkman said:


> The more gigs I do as a sound man the more I realize that as a rule, the bands who sound best in clubs are the ones who leave the half stacks at home and bring the 1 X 12 or 2 X 12 combos instead.
> 
> A small amp can sound HUGE when mic'd and they simply don't interfere with the FOH mix the way half stacks do. At very least, half stacks should be side washed.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I agree on 95% of the gigs out there...HOWEVER...one of the best live sound experiences I've ever had was at a small venue. I knew the sound man well...the band was sounding incredible!! He leans over and says "that's the stage sound". I say "what?" He says "it's only the vocal coming out of the PA".

I was blown away...now I don't even specifically recall whether it was a half stack or a full stack or a multi speaker combo but the thing was it was a small venue and the equipment was at the proper volume level for the size of the space.

95% of the time though...you are correct...smaller amp because they sound better at lower volumes, mic it...BINGO.


----------



## plato67

*My new stack...*

Well, it's new to me...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

It's true that you do not need a 100 watt stack to perform at most gigs. 

What's cool is most amps today have either built in attenuators or global volumns which allow cranked tone at lower volumn. All the glory of the full stack is yours to be had and control over volumn and tone is at your fingertips.

I still enjoy small combos but there is something to be said about a big bad full stack.

I've seen SRV live... he used a plexiglass and I've seen other players lay the road case cover in front of thier amp.

It boils down to necessaty and personal choice. many players these days are using all in one devices such as the POD XT LIVE. It's all good if it's doing the job right.

Craig


----------



## Milkman

smorgdonkey said:


> I agree on 95% of the gigs out there...HOWEVER...one of the best live sound experiences I've ever had was at a small venue. I knew the sound man well...the band was sounding incredible!! He leans over and says "that's the stage sound". I say "what?" He says "it's only the vocal coming out of the PA".
> 
> I was blown away...now I don't even specifically recall whether it was a half stack or a full stack or a multi speaker combo but the thing was it was a small venue and the equipment was at the proper volume level for the size of the space.
> 
> 95% of the time though...you are correct...smaller amp because they sound better at lower volumes, mic it...BINGO.


So, no drums or bass coming out of the mains?

I wasn't there, but there's not much point in having a sound man in a case like that.


----------



## Milkman

KHINGPYNN said:


> It's true that you do not need a 100 watt stack to perform at most gigs.
> 
> What's cool is most amps today have either built in attenuators or global volumns which allow cranked tone at lower volumn. All the glory of the full stack is yours to be had and control over volumn and tone is at your fingertips.
> 
> I still enjoy small combos but there is something to be said about a big bad full stack.
> 
> I've seen SRV live... he used a plexiglass and I've seen other players lay the road case cover in front of thier amp.
> 
> It boils down to necessaty and personal choice. many players these days are using all in one devices such as the POD XT LIVE. It's all good if it's doing the job right.
> 
> Craig


True enough. I guess I question the merit of dragging a big piec of equipment around if you're going to attenuate it to reduce the output. A closed back 1 X 12 or 2 X 12 will generally have very similar tonal qualities.

The rooms that SRV would have been playing were likely a little larger than your average club and of course he would have also been playing in arenas so the bigger rig would have been more practical.

I'm referring more to guys who bring them to 100 seat bars. I'm not saying my opinion is fact, but I honestly see no use for a half stack in most venues and I believe they cause lots of problems.

What sounds good on its own doesn't always sound good in the context of a band.

Now, having said that, I did sound for an AC DC tribute in Port Dover recently and both guitarists were using Marshall Plexi half stacks (they DID cooperate and side wash them).

The band sounded loud, but killer.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Good point side washing is a good method... problem I have found is a lot of soundmen don't get it right and the front house sound suffers. That's a soundman issue tho.... as too is the half stack versus smaller combo sound issues. 

It all very subjective... for me it's a half stack and up that I prefer tonally over other formats. It is way more common to see combos tho and in general great "sound" is achieved with 1x12 and 2x12 amps.

I see what Milkman is getting at and in truth it is not necassary to us much more that say a 30 watt 1x12 for any size venue. At the same time in the spirit of Rock and Roll a wall or marshall full stacks is very impressive a sight... but no for everyone.

I certainly prefer using the Koch 2x12 100 watter or the Lynch Box Full stack I own but recently at a Stampede gig I used a 30 watt Vox valvetronix... unmiked and it had ample volumn... and i carried it in with one hand... two fingers in fact... LOL


----------



## Milkman

KHINGPYNN said:


> Good point side washing is a good method... problem I have found is a lot of soundmen don't get it right and the front house sound suffers. That's a soundman issue tho.... as too is the half stack versus smaller combo sound issues.
> 
> It all very subjective... for me it's a half stack and up that I prefer tonally over other formats. It is way more common to see combos tho and in general great "sound" is achieved with 1x12 and 2x12 amps.
> 
> I see what Milkman is getting at and in truth it is not necassary to us much more that say a 30 watt 1x12 for any size venue. At the same time in the spirit of Rock and Roll a wall or marshall full stacks is very impressive a sight... but no for everyone.
> 
> I certainly prefer using the Koch 2x12 100 watter or the Lynch Box Full stack I own but recently at a Stampede gig I used a 30 watt Vox valvetronix... unmiked and it had ample volumn... and i carried it in with one hand... two fingers in fact... LOL



There's definitely an element of trust required when you side wash. The thing that makes it easier to establish this trust is if the band stands out front while I mix the preceding acts. 

I've mixed for a guy who had two tiny vox amps (looked like 1 X 8 in each amp) and got MASSIVE tones out front and in the monitors for him.

I think the reason lots of bands are nervous about using smaller amps and side washing is because they seldom get the same sound man twice and even more seldom get someone who gives a $hit.

Sad really.


----------



## Rick31797

*stack*

In the spare bedroom I have a 350 watt Marshall 1/2 stack, for looks and beside it I play through my Vox 15 watt pathfinder.
Rick


----------



## screamingdaisy

Side fill this..... :sport-smiley-002:











On a more serious note, I find having more speakers lets me run the amp at a lower volume.... probably because I don't have to jack up the volume so much to compensate for a lack of 'air movement'. There's nothing worse than listening to some dudes 1x12 combo just screaming because he's trying to get some bottom end out of it.

Aside from that... midrange is where it's at. Keep a grip on your bass and treble and you'll go that much further, and get to play just a tiny little bit louder than the guy who's throwing ice javelins at the crowd.

And if worse comes to worse.... I keep one of these in my back pocket;


----------



## Rick31797

*amp*

When you buy a full stack, do they throw in a step ladder or is that an extra cost..


----------



## jaymeister

Measly quarter stack for me...but it does the job.


----------



## Metal#J#

My newest addition....I can't stop playing it.:rockon2:









J


----------



## screamingdaisy

Rick31797 said:


> When you buy a full stack, do they throw in a step ladder or is that an extra cost..


Top of the cabs is shoulder height, and I'm only 5'8".


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> .
> 
> I think the reason lots of bands are nervous about using smaller amps and side washing is because they seldom get the same sound man twice and even more seldom get someone who gives a $hit.
> 
> Sad really.


that's most of it, i find. i've played at the school, with a halfstack mic'd up... and i always ALWAYS got told "i saw you up there, but i couldnt hear you!"

because whoever was running sound, cut me down. and i cooperated nicely, my amp was quieter then i run it at home.. nope, the sound guy will turn me right down.

so if i EVER play at the highschool again (very doubtful), i am not letting anyone mic my amp. want me to turn it down and then keep me too low out front? then i'll just have to adjust accordingly.


----------



## suffersystem

Right now I have a Bugera 333xl 2X12 combo, but would love to get my hands on a modded 5150 half stack.


----------



## keto

Need new pics, I can stack a '77 YBA-1 and an '81 DR504 on top :rockon2:


----------



## Budda

why are you in edmonton - i want to have a go on that ENGL.


----------



## xbolt

Combo's are great but stackin' stuff is fun too...
Always remember what Buckwheat said...wookin pah nubb....


----------



## Brennan

I can finally post in here! (kinda ... quarter stacks count, right? )

Peters 100w Polaris/Halo head, Bogner oversize 2x12 cabinet.


Click for bigger pic.


----------



## pattste

There are some very nice rigs in this thread for sure. But I need to ask: are you all playing out or are some of you using these at home mostly or exclusively? I've only ever owned combos but have wondered whether a half-stack could work at home. How are the cleans with the volume at one or two? And how's the drive channel for those with a master volume?


----------



## Budda

my halfstack is in my bedroom in a townhouse. I need a band, and it is also my gigging amp. i bought a practise amp, but barely used it - i gave it to my brother for his birthday. I also owned a boss GT-8 which i planned on using with headphones for those 2AM "i gotta play!" moments - barely used it, sold that off.

my JSX's master stays just under 1 unless none of my roomies are home (all 3 of us upstairs play guitar haha) and if its a reasonable hour. i've turned it up to 2 a few times, and my roomie jams with one of his buddies - we had one complain, when there was a drumkit set up in the house. other then that, nothing.

as for cleans and dirt at lower volumes; i cant speak for everyone's amp in particular, but my JSX sounds decent at low volumes. it simply sounds a lot better when it's turned up! it definitey thickens up and gets more responsive the louder it is.


----------



## screamingdaisy

pattste said:


> There are some very nice rigs in this thread for sure. But I need to ask: are you all playing out or are some of you using these at home mostly or exclusively? I've only ever owned combos but have wondered whether a half-stack could work at home. How are the cleans with the volume at one or two? And how's the drive channel for those with a master volume?


I use the same rig at home as I do live. It sounds good at low volumes, just not as good as it does at loud volumes.

In my experience, anything that's too loud for a halfstack is also too loud for a 1x12 combo. Where one works, so does the other.


----------



## 238839

*Tech 21 120*

I have a Tech 21-120 and it gives my Mesa Mark III half stack a run for its money...go figure!?!?!


----------



## studio66

Marshall Vintage Modern half stack here...once you go "cab" its hard to go back


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Half Stack... how bout a full Stack and a half stack... I just picked up another Lynch Box. A half stack with 4 modules. 

I plan on using it for a back up to my Lynch Box full stack and for larger events.

This weekend I'm runnig both head and the three cabs at our gig.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Don't know if this counts, but if it does this is my half stack........


----------



## dwagar

does 2x15s make it a 1/4 stack or a 1/2 stack?


----------



## Steve_F

I sold most of my cabs before i moved. I still have an old traynor though, i'll try and snap a pic of it.

I find, overkill or not, some amps just sound better through a bigger cabinet.

I love the tone of a deluxe reverb through the 1x12, but to me, the best way to hear a marshall superlead is through 4 speakers.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Milkman said:


> So, no drums or bass coming out of the mains?
> 
> I wasn't there, but there's not much point in having a sound man in a case like that.


Sorry I didn't answer sooner but yes...no point in having a sound man in a case like that except that it was the sound man who kept pushing everything down that wasn't required until the point was reached that it was only vocal coming out of the PA. It's like a Columbus thing I suppose in that if they would have known they could have set it up like that and left it alone.

The gig didn't lack volume either so it wasn't a matter of a sound man who was overly critical of volume. He just knows a lot about gear and sound and has a great ear. If it isn't adding something then it isn't required - therefor it is cut and I suppose he just kept cutting out stuff until everything was gone but the vocal as far as the PA.

It was a great sound that's for sure.


----------



## naisen

this is my Vox sort of a half stack, an AD30 combo on a homebuilt 1x12 cab. It looks sort of shakey but there are a lot of old hockey sticks inside there bracing it. :rockon2:
I put a switch on the back so i can run the combo, the cab or both. Consensus at the valvetronix forum seemed to be it can handle the extra load if you dont max the attenuator, which ive been running at 1/2 to 3/4 anyway. sounds great!


----------



## Thames

kkjuw


----------



## naisen

wow that brings some serious rock. :bow:

that Blackheart cab is the one i measured up to build my ugly one above.


----------



## vanhannam

I play through the unholy melding of a 1968 Traynor YBA-1 and a hughes and kettner warp 7 4x12 
halfstacks FTW !


----------



## Bevo

Half stacks suck!!!


This weekend the neighbors were gone and so was my family, time to crank the Fireball 60.
Holly Sh$&T what a different sound got it to halfway and it was just incredible the tones were just so amazing, the punch, the power, the feed back the power chords it was just so incredible.

Going back to playing it at 1 or so is just crappy now, its just not the same...Half stack sound so good its bad!!

At home that is..


----------



## Diego

I have a Traynor YCS50H with a 4-12 half stack.:rockon2:


----------



## Archer

Ilove the sound of a 4X12 but my back hates them.

I have a Mesa Rectifier 2X12 and a THD 2X12 that sound nice together. I also have an ancient Laney 2X12 that has a nice midrange with subdued highs and lows that sounds great when used with the Mesa or THD. In many cases I am using 4 12 inch speakers...just not all in one box. I like mixing different speakers and cabs.


----------



## keithb7

*My stack*

Does this count? Here's my 2x12. I'd think it should get an extra 1/4 point for the vintage coolness.
Maybe it's 3/4's of a 1/2 stack?


----------



## JimiGuy7

Peavey JSX 120 head through, basically, a Marshall 1960A cab. I gotta say, Planet Waves cables kick ass as well. This setup is pretty bad ass, and can do almost anything you want it to. Play'er loud!!!!!


----------



## Budda

keith, if that's an oversized 212, we'll sneak you in the back entrance


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*5E3X2 Tweed Twin Deluxe stack*








This my strack. Home made 5E3X2 (Ted Weber and Bruce COLLINS from Mission amp design). This is a Tweed Deluxe circuit but with four 6V6 power tubes instead of two for the Fender. Power and output transformers are about the double size of a regular Tweed Deluxe. About 25 Watts of blues power into two Jensen alnico P12Q speakers.

I know, I forgot to add a protective grill on the cab, but it is comming ) 

More pictures and infos at : Twin Tweed Deluxe (5E3x2)


----------



## northern1

Apparently I already voted on this thread, here is a recent but the 101B has left for the sunshine in Cali and the Classic stayed with me .


----------



## allthumbs56

Jean GODBOUT said:


> This my strack. Home made 5E3X2 (Ted Weber and Bruce COLLINS from Mission amp design). This is a Tweed Deluxe circuit but with four 6V6 power tubes instead of two for the Fender. Power and output transformers are about the double size of a regular Tweed Deluxe. About 25 Watts of blues power into two Jensen alnico P12Q speakers.
> 
> I know, I forgot to add a protective grill on the cab, but it is comming )
> 
> More pictures and infos at : Twin Tweed Deluxe (5E3x2)


Love how ya caught the Strat reflection in the head .............


----------



## keithb7

Budda said:


> keith, if that's an oversized 212, we'll sneak you in the back entrance


Yes it`s a 2x12. The cab is larger than today`s standard 2x12`s I usually see. It`s an original 1964 Bassman cab with original 64 Jensen made Fender Special design speakers. 4 ohm cab. There is gobs of room in there, more than needed for the speakers.


----------



## al3d

oh yeah.....i'm back with the stack..


----------



## Budda

Thanks for joining us, Alain!


----------



## sadowsky13

I'll play.


----------



## Bevo

Pretty guitars, Pretty head, Well used cab, Perfect!!


----------



## Steve Adams

do my valve junior head and cab count? ha ha!


----------



## fido

Marahall 30th anniversary (EL34) 6100 1/2 stack hear. I just purchased a 84 jcm 800 el34 50w head to see how they sound. The 6100 can do the sound of the 800 so it may have to go.


----------



## jimihendrix

That's my Marshall "wall of sound"...Bluesbreaker followed by a handwired 1974X...the half stack on the right is a hand wired 2061x head/cab...my other half stack is the Marshall AFD 100 "Appetite-For-Destruction" Slash model...


----------



## Mr Yerp

Here's one of my fave amps....50 watts, 4 EL84s, 4x10 Emminence. In spite of Crate having such a bad rep, this amp is truly exceptional. Easily holds it's own with any other half stack I've owned over the years. Not a great cellphone pic, my apologies.


----------



## blam

used to run an egnater mini half stack. got a vox combo now.

i definitely prefer the stack set up. so much easier to move around. my vox is a beast to carry.


----------



## bobguitar

Love the sound of half and full stacks. Marshall, of course. I've owned 7 of them from the '60's through the '90's. Sold them all in favor of a head and 2x12 cab. Smaller gigs are the norm for me so a half stack is too loud and too big to drag around.
I use a THD Bi-Valve with the matching THD 2x12 cab. I also just bought a re-conditioned '94 Fender Blues Deluxe for day gigs.


----------



## Andy

Marshall DSL50 into a Mesa Stiletto 412 here. Just gobs of power.


----------



## Sneaky

The great white....


----------



## Joseph Sanita

At the momint I have four of them all Marshall I only need Three to play in any world arena if it comes down to my Favrit amp it is My little 30 watt MG I have 2 it is my home practice amp and I record a lot with it as well as My Park I am ...Marshall all the way as they need no effects and respond to how hard I hit the Strings I use P-100's inplace of p-90's as they smoke through a Marshall amp but that is just what works for me so it is a matter of taste I'm not a smart choice cauze I won't use any other amp othere then a Marshall Thank you Jim Marshall PS,....It is and always Will be an Honor to be Part of this comunity of Guitar Players


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

I love my half-stacks. I love the bass response you get out of a 412.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

dwagar said:


> uhhh, but where does mine fit?
> 
> A JTM60 2-12 combo with the 2-12 extension cab?


I had one of these JTM60 several years ago. Nice amps


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> I had one of these JTM60 several years ago. Nice amps


Ditto. I had a JTM-60 3x10 for a good 12 years -- great amp once I got it ventilated properly.


----------



## Vinlander

Hello,

First post here 
I have a 6/8 (or 3/4) stack if you like, but rarely use both together even if I customized my 2x12 with that in mind.
I got a Peavey 6505+ head, a VHT Deliverance 4x12 and a Saxon 2x12 (loaded with WGS Vet30 total 16 Ohms).










Combo are NOT the best solution for people with a poor back like me.
When I go to a rehearsal, I better like to carry a 54 pounds head and a 50 pounds 2x12 cab separately, than a 84 pounds 2x12 monster combo...
I also tend to love more the pushing close back effect when it comes to metal and hard rock.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Vinlander said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post here
> I have a 6/8 (or 3/4) stack if you like, but rarely use both together even if I customized my 2x12 with that in mind.
> I got a Peavey 6505+ head, a VHT Deliverance 4x12 and a Saxon 2x12 (loaded with WGS Vet30 total 16 Ohms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combo are NOT the best solution for people with a poor back like me.
> When I go to a rehearsal, I better like to carry a 54 pounds head and a 50 pounds 2x12 cab separately, than a 84 pounds 2x12 monster combo...
> I also tend to love more the pushing close back effect when it comes to metal and hard rock.


Replace that with the direct link and the pic will show up


----------



## GuitarsCanada

iaresee said:


> Ditto. I had a JTM-60 3x10 for a good 12 years -- great amp once I got it ventilated properly.


Dont see them around much at all. I got that amp (pristine condition) along with a mid nineties MIJ Strat in similar mint condition for $500 total locally. Sold them both. The amp I can live without but should never have sold that strat.


----------



## pattste

SuperFlyinMonke said:


> I love my half-stacks. I love the bass response you get out of a 412.


Beautiful.

I can't imagine how loud these must be in a bedroom. I have a 40W Allen Old Flame 2x10 combo (similar to a Super Reverb) and at mid-volume it rattles the walls in my basement studio.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

pattste said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I can't imagine how loud these must be in a bedroom. I have a 40W Allen Old Flame 2x10 combo (similar to a Super Reverb) and at mid-volume it rattles the walls in my basement studio.


I've never played them in a bedroom, but they do get cranked once in a while. I like the feel higher wattage offers and half-volume is definitely glorious and really damn loud.

I'm not old by any means, but still too busy to be in a band. I love having great tone and it's a good, insightful hobby to have.


----------



## ThePass

I'm lame. I don't. 

I wish I did though. I once had (and foolishly gotten rid of) a Marshall 3203 head and 2 4X10 cabs. To me, it was monstrous just being a high school kid. 

Now I just gotta little 40w combo.

EDIT:

BTW, some sweet pics in this thread!


----------

